# Where is everybody?



## Finglas

Hey, sorry if this is not the write place to post this, It's been a while since I've been here, and I'm not sure where this goes. Since I was last here (which was a while ago) there were much more people, and many more posts and pages full of threads. Why is this not so anymore? Is it because of the site getting worked on?


----------



## Niniel

No, it's just because less people come here and post things. It's been discussed why this is; some people are quite worried about it. I think it's just because many old-time Tolkien fans have become fed-up with his works and deciced to take a break, and many new fans have lost interest since the movies were finished.


----------



## Saucy

there is also th fact we are sadly running out of things to discuss


----------



## Finglas

that's so sad! Oh my goodness, But i haven't seen as many mods around as before either, have some of them stopped posting?


----------



## Ithrynluin

It all boils down to what each one of us does for this place to make it an interesting and fun bustling little city.


----------



## 33Peregrin

Everyone who was here when I came is gone.... but I am staying.


----------



## Finglas

me too, i just have to read the books again because its been a while , and then i'll be able to post more meaningful messages, until then...i'll be doing the best i can


----------



## smeagol444

I don't mind it being so quiet. I'm not a frequent member, more of a passer by. I agree there is a substantial lack in the topics left to discuss but someone always comes up with something interesting eventually.


----------



## Beorn

Well, for the most part, the movie crowd has dissipated. That slows things down a bit. It's calmer, quieter. It's also the summer (in this hemisphere at least), so more members are enjoying the weather. Attached is a chart of posts per week (W/E = Week Ending). You can see it's slowing down, but it's not like we haven't had slow times before.


----------



## Celebthôl

Yeah they'll be back!  just need time off and stuff, tho sadly i doubt it will ever be as big as it was last year...


----------



## Finglas

I agree, but I feel like the calmness of the boards are sort of relaxing...I don't post very much, but I like browsing around the boards and reading a lot of the stuff...


----------



## Sarah

I am here, i just haven't been posting as much because I am away and I don't have time.


----------



## greypilgrim

The busiest TTF ever was the week ending 3/15/2003...Hmmm.


----------



## Courtney

I haven't posted in a while either, but I still come occassionally just to look around. I hope the site doesn't die out because I still love it! But, anyway, I don't think it will. After a while it will get busier again.


----------



## Kelonus

This is a great forum. The best I've been to. I hope is doesn't die out either, which I see no sign of.


----------



## Lantarion

Finglas said:


> that's so sad! Oh my goodness, But i haven't seen as many mods around as before either, have some of them stopped posting?


Well I can only speak for myself; I'm on something of a break from TTF, after a faithful four-year stay.  And Arvedui is also gone for a while, because of his job as I understand..

But I think it's also a good thing that things are slowing down, I never did like huge crowds and the overwhelming favouring of the movie fora over the books.. Maybe the fewer people are around, the more focused discussion we'll eventually have. We'll see.


----------



## Kelonus

I don't like big crowds much either. I always come to the site, but I sometimes won't post, unless I feel I should have a say on certain discussions or if I'm interested with a topic. As you can see I 've started in 2002 and it's 2004 and I have only 300+ posts.


----------



## Aulë

Beorn said:


> Well, for the most part, the movie crowd has dissipated. That slows things down a bit. It's calmer, quieter. It's also the summer (in this hemisphere at least), so more members are enjoying the weather. Attached is a chart of posts per week (W/E = Week Ending). You can see it's slowing down, but it's not like we haven't had slow times before.


Hehe- ever since I joined this place, the traffic has decreased.... Maybe I'm scaring off the members?


----------



## Arvedui

Finally some Aussie insight...


----------



## Aulë

Woah! I just noticed that WM has added-on an "age" thingy. Just think Arv, noone is going to be mistaking your for a teenager anymore.


----------



## Rangerdave

Rog said:


> Woah! I just noticed that WM has added-on an "age" thingy. Just think Arv, noone is going to be mistaking your for a teenager anymore.


Yeah, Arvie is older than dirt.



RD


----------



## Arvedui

Why can't I ever come up with a smart*** answer when I need it.  

Funny thought, to think that I was already in uniform, when Rog the Kangaroo-herder was dirtying his daipers...


----------



## HLGStrider

Dang, take away some of the great mystery of Elgee by revealing her true age? What's next? Her socks! Do you want my socks! Well, I am keeping them a secret! You'll never see my socks!

Yeah, I'm still here. . .though I doubt that is very encouraging. I'll be here until all the world's computers crash!


----------



## Ruinel

I signed on a while back. But there was hardly any traffic here. It gets old when you post to yourself, you know. So, I'll keep coming back and checking to see if the traffic is up at this board. 

I hope this board takes off. Just don't make Janet (Sister Golden Hair) a mod or admin here. You'll run off a lot of great people.  (No insults intended, just a warning.) I know if that happens, _I'll_ be gone. No one likes to post at a board where you're held in a constant choke-hold. 

BTW, if Arvedui is older than dirt, then he's older than me. I'm about 10k yrs old, and I know dirt's been around a lot longer than that.


----------



## HLGStrider

She's a he. . .


But I think it would be fun to start an "I'm Younger Than Ardy" club. Want to join?


----------



## Ruinel

HLGStrider said:


> She's a he. . .


ooops... I'll edit. 



> But I think it would be fun to start an "I'm Younger Than Ardy" club. Want to join?


Absolutely.  Do I get a special decoder ring? 

edit: I noticed your location is where "the cherries lie". Good to know not to trust those cherries. I love them when they're in season, but now I'll know not to trust them when they whisper in my ear.


----------



## Kelonus

Ardy club? Info. please.


----------



## Arvedui

TTF has 1690 members as of typing this. That means that your club should attract some 1685 members (even RD is younger by a few months), which in turn should make for a lot of activity.

Everyone gets their wishes fulfilled, except me....



*Makes a mental note to keep Elgee under close scrutiny*    
(Remember what mods do, Elgee?)


----------



## Valandil

HLGStrider said:


> But I think it would be fun to start an "I'm Younger Than Ardy" club. Want to join?



Shoot! I don't guess I qualify.   

Uh... he wouldn't go and start a "I'm Younger Than Valandil" Club, now would he??


----------



## Arvedui

We could start an "older, and far more experienced than Elgee"-club.

Nice going on the letters, BTW.


----------



## Valandil

Arvedui said:


> We could start an "older, and far more experienced than Elgee"-club.
> 
> Nice going on the letters, BTW.



Thanks! Did you see I got two more up this morning? Should I post them faster? Or is about one per day nice?

Uh... I'm not too old for The Tolkien Forum or anything, am I?


----------



## Arvedui

I have read them already. The tempo in which you post them is up to you. I read them anyway... 

There is no such thing as too old (or too young).
Although perhaps there should be something like "Too kitten-obsessed"......


----------



## Valandil

Arvedui said:


> I have read them already. The tempo in which you post them is up to you. I read them anyway...
> 
> There is no such thing as too old (or too young).
> Although perhaps there should be something like "Too kitten-obsessed"......



Thank you again! Is it interesting to see what your wife says about you to your mother-in-law?  

I'll try to keep them coming in steady then... #7 is about as long as #1 or #3 - so I'll try to post it tomorrow, and post both #8 and #9 the next day, #10 the day after - maybe I'll have #11 finished for the day after that. Then you guys will have to wait with those on my other sites for #12.  

'Too kitten-obsessed' - hmmm. Always been a fan of large dogs myself!


----------



## Ruinel

Arvedui said:


> ... <snippety snip>...
> There is no such thing as too old (or too young).


Well, Elves don't really grow old in the sense that Atani do. So, for us... there really isn't a sense of age, but a sense of experience. 


> Although perhaps there should be something like "Too kitten-obsessed"......


My dog loves cats  ... but for dinner..._Friggin' dog_.


----------



## HLGStrider

> Remember what mods do, Elgee?


I suppose saying that they obey my every whim because I have such cute cats is the wrong answer to this question?



> We could start an "older, and far more experienced than Elgee"-club.


With the junior high crowd around you might have trouble with the older, but you'll find plenty more experienced. We kitties are so naive.



> Although perhaps there should be something like "Too kitten-obsessed"......


NEVER!

Though being the only human being who has actually gone to see _Catwoman_ has got to come close.


----------



## Starflower

i see things are as lively as ever 

sorry for the lack of action on my part fo the past few weeks, got promoted and all of a sudden have a lot more to do with my time!


----------



## Arvedui

HLGStrider said:


> I suppose saying that they obey my every whim because I have such cute cats is the wrong answer to this question?


You,ve obviously already forgotten the thread that you started on the subject some 4 months ago. (BTW, its *deleted* now...)  




HLGStrider said:


> With the junior high crowd around you might have trouble with the older, but you'll find plenty more experienced. We kitties are so naive.


I thought that you youngsters were of the opinion that this place is crowded with old farts like me.  




HLGStrider said:


> NEVER!


Don't count on it...


HLGStrider said:


> Though being the only human being who has actually gone to see _Catwoman_ has got to come close.


Quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Rhiannon

I'm still here! ...Kind of. I'm, um, alive, and I come poke around in a surriptitious and secretive manner occaisonally.


Mostly I'm getting ready to leave for college in ten days, and going absolutely crazy in the meantime.


----------



## Niirewen

I'm here... although I probably won't be around much this fall because of the cross-country season. I plan to stick around for awhile, though. 

But it's kind of sad that so many people don't come here anymore..


----------



## HLGStrider

> You,ve obviously already forgotten the thread that you started on the subject some 4 months ago. (BTW, its deleted now


Which of my many threads was that? I'm evil about all of those threads. . . Though I willingly allow them to be deleted. You know you are really within my power, Ardy. 

Boy am I asking for it



> I thought that you youngsters were of the opinion that this place is crowded with old farts like me.


Nah, everyone around here is still in highschool besides we select few.


----------



## Snaga

I've had exams, and then job-hunting, then house-hunting, and next up is getting married. I'm filling my life so full of trivia, that the important matters of Middle Earth are evading my attention. I might be able to look in a little more in the autumn. But who knows?

I think there is nothing wrong with a board that is slower moving than it was. You can write better posts if there are fewer active threads to divide your time between.


----------



## Niirewen

Snaga said:


> I think there is nothing wrong with a board that is slower moving than it was. You can write better posts if there are fewer active threads to divide your time between.


This is very true. Also you don't feel like you miss as much if you are away for awhile.

So there is an up side and a down side.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Saucy said:


> there is also the fact we are sadly running out of things to discuss



Unfortunately, you're right! But in a way, it shows that there is a tremendous number of people on TTF who know a great deal about Tolkien — to the point where some things have been discussed to death, and that's good in a certain way — it means that teenagers and 20-somethings here especially, will be passing on their Tolkien passions to their friends and family — and, in time, their children! 

I think things will pick up for a while when the EE to ROTK comes out in December.

Barley


----------



## HLGStrider

I've been trying to renew one old or even ancient thread on this forum a night. . .I'm doing ok at it. So far only one or two hits.


----------



## Kelonus

I do have a book about Tolkien. If there is any info. you want about him, I can try and help. Not sure if the book I have has everything about his life, but it has info.


----------



## Inderjit S

I am here, most of the time. It would be nice to see scholars such as jallan, Tar-Elenion, Maedhros and others posting here again, or at least, posting more frequently-they answered a lot of difficult questions and stimulated a lot of interest. 

It is also nice to see people such as Grond, Turgon and Walter taking an interest in the forum again.


----------



## Ravenna

I'm still around, although not as often as in the past, and, shameful though it is to admit, I havn't done much posting lately (hangs head in abject apology  )

But I'll try now that kids are back to school, I might even get to the computer before 10pm occasionally!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

I'm around — if not posting then lurking and roving through the byzantine mazelike catacombs and byways of TTF! 

I have decided to give much less attention to areas given over to religion, politics and culture wars, and more to Tolkien-related areas — less heartburn and more fun!

And the lengths of both my Buddy and Ignore lists have grown considerably!

Barley


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

Hi there!
I haven't been here for a couple of month now.
Been elsewhere and I think I got something like Tolkien overdose in the spring. But in the end, I'm still a Tolkien fan.


----------



## Kristaline

I am here, lurking, as usual. Lately, I have been too busy raising kids to sit here and do the things I like to do. Too tired to think up something witty most of the time. Usually spend my time browsing around to see what is new.


----------

